# Do dogs' personalities "change" when they reach maturity?



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoku is my 1.5 year old lab/mastiff mix. She is a very sweet dog with a tendancy to be a little timid. I have heard that some dog' personalitis change when they reach maturity. For example, that some dogs whose breeds are prone to dog aggression become aggressive at maturity, or some dogs who are natural guardians become protective at maturity. 

Is this true? As a mastiff mix, we are trying to socialize Hoku as much as possbile, but I am just curious if we should expect a slight change in personality? Also, do they tend to become less tolerant as adults then they were as puppies?

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe they do slightly change. Our Luna has always been a submissive dog, if she encountered a dominant/snippy dog she always rolled over on her back. Well, she is 1 1/2 years old now and for the first time I saw her not roll over (She did at first but the dog came back a second time and got snippy with her again) and she nipped back at the other dog. When they reach sexual maturity they change a little or a lot depends on the dog, if they are spayed/neutered or not.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Personalities change with training and socialization.

1. My Lab x GSD mix was a holy terror as a puppy, playing roughly with a little bit of a bully streak. He also responded badly to spanking - defiantly. And, was reactive to noises.

2. I learned positive methods and avoided most harsh punishment. I socialized the stuffing out of him, exposing him to a wide variety of other dogs. I taught him bite inhibition, then taught him rigid rules for play, on my terms.

3. I chased him, because he loves it - but never allowed him to grab something and run away to entice me to chase him. I play tug-of-war, but stop if he gets out of control, if he runs away, or if he doesn't drop the toy on cue.

We now play games that appear to be very vicious to the observer, until he pulls the toy from me. He then stops and pokes me with it until I start pulling again. If I let go, he will sit... waiting impatiently for the game to re-start.

4. I now use him to help socialize timid and fearful dogs, because if they are "aggressive" my dog will not engage, he will walk away. That reduces their fear and makes them more interested.

Socialize Hoku as much as possible. When she hits about 3 yo, she should be a little more confident than she is now. Socialize her with a lot of friendly dogs, and she will confident that the world is a friendly place.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =Dreadog;834841]Hoku is my 1.5 year old lab/mastiff mix. She is a very sweet dog with a tendancy to be a little timid. I have heard that some dog' personalitis change when they reach maturity. For example, that some dogs whose breeds are prone to dog aggression become aggressive at maturity, or some dogs who are natural guardians become protective at maturity.


You're talking about temperament moreso than personality, when it comes to agression issues. With most dogs, you don't see what you end up with until full maturity, usually around the age of two, although there are, of course, exceptions. 

I have 3 Standard Poodles. Each Poodle's temperament is a bit different, but they are all stable and sound. Two have strong prey drives, one very low, and so on. Each one has a separate and distinct personality all their own, which evolves over time based on their experiences in life, what they're exposed to, etc. My male was a rescue who had undergone neglect and abuse prior to coming to live with me. He was very stiff, reserved, stoic, and didn't know how to play (also reactive and dog/cat aggressive). He's my funny boy now days, quite the clown (he loves to make me laugh), and very sweet and loving. He's very good with my other two dogs, and has been so with all those I've fostered over the years. He's also gentle and kind with the cats. 




> Is this true? As a mastiff mix, we are trying to socialize Hoku as much as possbile, but I am just curious if we should expect a slight change in personality? Also, do they tend to become less tolerant as adults then they were as puppies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrea


Again, life experiences and building confidence will contribute to who your dog is/becomes. It can depend on what he's exposed to, and how, but, in general, I don't feel dogs become less tolerant as adults than they were as puppies. I'd say my 9 and 8 yr. old dogs are more tolerant now than they were as a puppy and young adults.


----------



## GLLinMO (Jun 17, 2010)

You can potentially see some changes with both intact males and females. When a females comes into heat, or when she has puppies, she can be more agressive / protective. Severity is dog dependant, and socialization will erally help. Likewise with males. 

Controlled socialization if a great thing for younger dogs. 

Certainly older dogs can become less tolerant. Again, it will really be dog dependant.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Interesting experience with socialization. Usually adults do not tolerate foolish puppies gladly... and even less so after 10 mos.

My Lab x GSD was well-socialized, until the past two years. I haven't trained him or kept up with new training, just basic maintenance.

He is 9 yo, and he has told some pestering, young dogs off a little more sharply than needed. He is still OK with adults, and reasonably behaved pups, so I assume it is partially age related, altho 9 is not old for him .

I assume that if I got him back in the swing of the social circle, he wouldn't be as harsh with rambunctious young dogs. Not vicious, but a mean looking bark ... all bluff.


----------

